# comment faire un reseau entre mac et pc



## kaz57 (29 Décembre 2006)

J'ai un imac 20" et un pc  relier a ma live box comment faire pour les mettres en réseau
et partager l'imprimante qui est branché sur mon mac


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Décembre 2006)

kaz57 a dit:


> J'ai un imac 20" et un pc  relier a ma live box comment faire pour les mettres en r&#233;seau
> et partager l'imprimante qui est branch&#233; sur mon mac



Une petite recherche ne serait pas de trop... 
Il faut que tu ach&#232;te un switch ethernet, sur lequel tu brancheras ta livebox, tes deux ordis, mac et pc, &#224; l'aide c&#226;bles ethernet. Pour le reste, voir l&#224;...


----------



## kaz57 (29 Décembre 2006)

ok merci


----------



## ladyjoy (29 Décembre 2006)

Essaie de les brancher en "firewire". Je pense que ça marche même avec les ordinateurs de bureau.
Pour l'exemple, j'ai un iBook (portable) et je le branche en firewire sur un pc qui le reconnait comme un disque dur externe, et donc je peu aller et travailler de l'un à l'autre sans bouger d'ordinateur...

Pour l'imprimante, je ne sais pas si le pc peut être reconnu comme périphérique sur le mac (je crois même que non ...). Surement qu'il y a un moyen plus facile, mais au pire, brancher l'imprimante sur pc...

J'espère que j'ai pu t'aider un tit peu...


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2006)

Tu les connectes tout les deux a la LB (ou a n'importe quel routeur WiFi/ethernet), et tu mets l'imprimante sur celui qui sera le plus souvent allum&#233;/utilis&#233;. Apres, tu actives le partage sur les deux machines. (Prefs systeme sur mac, et propriete>partage, sur PC)
Sur PC, tu vas dans favoris reseau>ordinateur proche du mien, et tu doit voir ton Mac (ta maison uniquement) - attention aux fichiers cach&#233;s, que tu peux voir sur PC, qui portent des noms bizar, mais qu'il ne faut pas virer 
et sur le mac, finder>reseau, et la, tu dois voir les disques partag&#233;s sur ton PC (il faut partager par volume, et commencer au plus bas dans l'architecture, si tu veux que tout les enfants soit pris en compte)
Tu peux meme creer un utilisateur (c'est ce que j'ai fait , c'est plus simple  )
Voila, tu demandes a MacOS ou a Win (ca va dependre) de rechercher les imprimantes IP, et c'est bon  
Apres, le FireWire, ca t'oblige a etre a cot&#233;, (et y'a pas, a ma connaissance) de switch FireWire.
Pour l'ethernet, ca sera beaucoup plus rapide, mais tu auras des fils 
Si c'est pour un film en streaming (lu depuis l'autre machine) ca passera fluide , si c'est pour des fichiers (sans rentrer dans des centaines de mega en instantan&#233, ca passera aussi


----------



## tristelle (4 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Je profite de ce topic pour vous dire merci, j'ai ENFIN réussi à créer un réseau entre mon mac et mon pc grâce à vos explications claires et pas trop techniques... 

Mais j'ai un problème (évidemment, c'eut été trop facile sinon...) :
Avant, mon mac se connectait à l'adsl par wifi, tout était nickel. Mon pc se connectait via port ethernet à l'aolbox. Devant libérer le port ethernet pour créer le réseau, j'ai configuré tout bien pour que la connexion soit possible avec usb. Donc, ca marche sur le PC mais plus sur le mac  Ce qui nous donne :
MAC wifi ---> AOLBOX ---> usb PC   = CONNEXION CACA mais réseau nickel
MAC wifi ---> AOLBOX ---> ethernet PC   = CONNEXION AU TOP mais pas de connexion sur le mac.

Comment faire pour avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre ET le sourire de la crémière ? (i.e connexion sur les 2 ordis + réseau) ? :rose:

Merci d'avance, ô sauveurs masqués


----------

